

IPhone help needed: Displaying 'à' in UI text view without corrupting text - ukhacker1

Hi All,<p>Sorry for the annon post, am quite embarrassed I can't solve this myself.<p>Would really appreciate some help from the HN community with an issue I am having developing an iPhone App for a French client.<p>When I include the character 'à' as part of a word rather than on its own in UI text view it removes the spaces from the surrounding letters/corrupts the text.<p>Any solution would be appreciated ever so much.
======
mtinkerhess
Have you asked on stackoverflow.com? That site might be more likely to get you
an answer than HN.

